# Linksys wrt54g problem, cannot connect to internet



## iniciam (Aug 31, 2006)

hi all, i really need a help here

i bought linksys wrt54g last week, connect it with adsl modem and setup everything
i have 2 laptop, one is connected directly to the router with cable and can connect to internet

i try to connect to internet with the other laptop (dell d620) with wireless G 
here is the conditions for d620 :

-connect to router with wireless g, using wep key with 64 bit encryption
-the router have dhcp enabled, d620 manage to get the IP address, the gateway, dns servers IP
-i can ping the router, the gateway, but NOT the dns servers, not www.yahoo.com, not www.yahoo.com ip address
-i can access the router configuration page with wireless connection

but i still cannot connect to internet with wireless connection
here is the list of thing i did to try fix the problem:
-i updated the linksys router wrt54g v5 firmware from 1.00.6 to 1.00.9
-mac address filtering is disabled
-lower the RTS threshold
-remove the wep security
-change the router wireless channel from channel 11 to 6, and change it also in the laptop
-disable the Windows Zero Configuration on my laptop
-disable all firewall in my laptop
-update wireless card drivers
-reset the router to factory setting and reinstall everything again and again
-renew the ip with ipconfig /renew

and the end, i still can connect to the router, access the configuration page, but no internet connection

but i cannot ping the dns servers, www.yahoo.com, ping yahoo.com ip address

and the strange thing is that if i use cable then everything is okay

can you guys help me on this ?

thanks before


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Get another router. Sounds like that one is history.


----------



## pshnfry (Sep 18, 2005)

If the router configuration can be accessed wirelessly then the wireless side is ok. If the other pc can access internet via a cable connection to the router thence the adsl modem then the router/modem combo is ok.

What os is running - XP?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest driver and utility for your wireless adapter. If integrated get it from Dell. Otherwise from the adapter manufacturer's web site.

If this doesn't make a difference, please post an ipconfig /all here.


----------



## Captainkewl (Aug 14, 2006)

Linksys wrt 54 routers are known to have issues. I would just take it back and buy a different router all together.


----------



## iniciam (Aug 31, 2006)

my os is XP, last night i manage to found out that if i connect to the router with wirelessly, the router actually forward my internet request to my friend pc and thats why i cannot connect to internet.

i found it on the "internet connection" icon in the network connections windows, i edit it manually and change it to the router ip and i can connect to internet 

do you guys know what actually happens ? in ipconfig /all the gateway already point to the router ip, why in the background it sent my request to my friend laptop that connect directly to the router with cable ?

and i try my nintendo ds to connect to router with wifi, and the ds can connect to the router but cannot connect to internet, so i guess the problem is with the router. 

is there a way that i can change the router config ? maybe telnet directly to the router ? and type some command there


----------

